# First Pig Kll



## TXSTDU (Feb 2, 2009)

I decided to get up early today and go and try and stick me a pig. I woke up a little late so I got to the stand near day light. After I parked the truck and was walking up the road to the stand I caught something moving out of the corner of my eye, it was a black sow and a spotted brown boar. I decided to try and stalk them as they rooted next to the tank. I slowly got about 30 yards away and then I let my arrow sail. The Muzzy MX-4 landed right behind the shoulder and devastated both lungs and his heart. The boar then ran about 15 yards then fell. The boar weighed right at 100 lbs. so now I need some good recipes for breakfast sausage and need to get the smoker going for the ribs!!:cheers:

Sorry no pics but it was an awesome time.


----------



## Hardbait (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations on your first pig sticking.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

WTG. 

Course, now it's an addiction.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on a first kill, to bad no pics.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

TXSTDU said:


> I decided to get up early today and go and try and stick me a pig. I woke up a little late so I got to the stand near day light. After I parked the truck and was walking up the road to the stand I caught something moving out of the corner of my eye, it was a black sow and a spotted brown boar. I decided to try and stalk them as they rooted next to the tank. I slowly got about 30 yards away and then I let my arrow sail. The Muzzy MX-4 landed right behind the shoulder and devastated both lungs and his heart. The boar then ran about 15 yards then fell. The boar weighed right at 100 lbs. so now I need some good recipes for breakfast sausage and need to get the smoker going for the ribs!!:cheers:
> 
> Sorry no pics but it was an awesome time.


Nicely done wish I could'a been there


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

No turning back now!
Congrats!


----------

